# Dubai Open 2009



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi
Finally, i have found a competition in the Middle east, I've never seen any since i was cubing.

the competition will be held in Dubai, United Arab Emirates at the end of march (maybe 25th or 26th)

I'm near UAE, so i might (or may not) go there, it's the only chance 

further information available here:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DubaiOpen2009

any middle east speed cubers here? :d

thnaks


----------



## vanso (Mar 12, 2009)

hello there.

Many people are going to attend this competition.

Please register to paticipate

Do you know anyone who wants to join the Dubai Open 2009 Speed Cube competition 2009?

Anyone who is intrested can apply online on this website : http://www.gulfgreetings.com/dubaiopen2009.html

thank you 

evans


----------



## Ton (Mar 12, 2009)

I wish I could be there , btw crazy website ,nice well prepared , less flash would not hurt ....


----------



## pjk (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd love to make this one too. I bet it will be an amazing competition in Dubai. Good luck.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 24, 2009)

my parents didn't allow me to go, so maybe next time, or i might tell WCA to try making one in my country


----------



## Moike (Mar 24, 2009)

I would have definately gone, I'm only an hour and a half away but it's on a its a work day which didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## joey (Mar 26, 2009)

Deepthi Rathakrishnan won the Dubai Open 2009 with an average of 47.59 seconds. Mohammad Forootani finished second (66.43) and Paul Martin De Leon finished third (70.95).

Sidenote: Deepthi Rathakrishnan just turned 9 two days ago.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 26, 2009)

woww! go deepthi!


----------



## notaspeedsolver (May 17, 2009)

Not to discount a 9-year-old's accomplishments, but isn't this a bit strange, 47.59 winning outright, and second place not hitting 60? I'm not even a speed solver, but my best time is only a few seconds above 47.59.

It seems the rules would benefit from some revisions:

1) Require a probation round for all cubers who have never solved the 3x3 in 30 seconds or less in an official competition. Cubers who fail to do so in three attempts will not be allowed to compete in the "real" first round. If there are simply not enough qualifying cubers, the competition will not be counted as official.

2) As with the original world championship, automatically disqualify any 3x3 attempt that exceeds 60 seconds.

What do you think? It may seem strict, but it's a little disconcerting to see results like this being considered official.


----------



## shelley (May 17, 2009)

We have these kinds of rules in place for big competitions like US Nationals, where we can afford to be strict (and have to, due to the number of competitors and limitations on time). For small competitions in areas without big cubing communities, they aren't necessary and all they would do is discourage people. If we want cubing to grow, this is the last thing we want to do. What's wrong with a slow time as an official result? You take for granted that 60 seconds is easy to achieve with minimal effort, but consider that not everyone has access to the same resources as you do.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2009)

Yea man that is not fair at all. In places where cubers are accessible this sort of rule can be enforced at the discretion of the organiser(s). But in a place where not many people cube, and where people still want to get together for a competition, it seems extremely unfair to deny them that opportunity if all the correct procedures are conformed to.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 10, 2009)

i wasn't able to go this year but i am going next year,any cubers from the united arab emirates here?text me 050-8905700


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 10, 2009)

stevethecuber, so ur from UAE ha 

if dubai will make the competition i may attend (worried about the swine flu)
i hope they make it somewhere in bahrain lol


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 10, 2009)

oww dude,swine flu didn't really spread out though i think only 3 people have gotten them,the ones who have them come from another country so they are like taken to the hospital from the airport,anyway if u go jus PM me..


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 10, 2009)

lol, some of my family cought swine flu and they discovered that after they came back from dubai, well, maybe it's from people in airplain, i'm looking forward to meet you at the competition (if there is and if i will go )


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 11, 2009)

yea,me 2,,,but im not really fast though....average of 5-30.33
but the comp (if there is)is still next year so there's time for practice and improvement


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 11, 2009)

uhm,so in bahrain,when u order they send it in p.o.boxes right?when u type ur address do u need to put your buildin of the p.o.box or only the p.o.box?
cause i ordered one it's coming by ems and i only wrote my p.o.box and dubai uae


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 11, 2009)

well, here i just write my home address, and they send it to my door, but if it was P.O box, i just write the P.O box number + location of the box (area, because all the boxes are in the post office) + country


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 11, 2009)

oww,ok.in dubai open 2009 my friend told me there were 20 participants and only 2 stackmats


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 18, 2012)

Guys do you know any other Competition Happening in Dubai.. Please inform me... I want to take part


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 18, 2012)

you could organise yourself if you want 

PS: tommorow evening my flight goes to dubai


----------

